# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > Raspberry Pi >  اتصال لوزم جانبی به raspberry pi

## arta.nasiri

آیا برد raspberry pi قابلیت اتصال لوازم جانبی مثل موتور براشلس رو داره؟ یعنی امکانش هست این نوع موتورها رو به برد مورد نظر وصل کنیم و توسط کد روشن و خاموش شدن موتور رو کنترل کنیم؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

امکانش هست، اما ولتاژ و میزان آمپر خروجی GPIO رسپبری محدوده. همچنین GPIO پین ها در برابر فشار بالا حفاظت شده نیستند و ممکنه این کار به پین های شما لطمه بزنه. راه صحیح استفاده از یک موتور درایور است.

----------


## behador

بله میشه ولی نه به طور مستقیم از پایه های GPIO نمیشه بیشتر از ۲۰ میلی آمپر جریان کشید این کار با تراشه های درایور یا ترانزیستور های قدرت انجام میشه انتخاب قطعه وابسته به موتور است

----------

